# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  laptop sony vaio pcg-k115z cài đủ driver nhưng fn không họat động

## novuhoa326

mong các bạn giúp với
mình có người bạn nhờ cài lại windows xp cho lap top sony vaio pcg-k115z. đã cài xong, driver cũng đả đủ, ( mình dùng driverscanner down trên mạng về) nhưng phím fn không có tác dụng, hiện màn hình rất tối, không chỉnh sáng được. các bạn hướng dẫn mình cài giúp nhé, hoặc ai có driver cho mình cám ơn rất nhiều.

----------


## daiklinh688

sony cài đủ driver mà phím fn không hoạt động là do thiếu library, bạn download toàn bộ library có trong trang download driver đó để cài đặt nhé, sau đó cài đặt cái hotkey là ok nhé.

chúc bạn may mắn

----------

